# /  / Unlim / Unlimit /

## konstantinvoskr



----------


## admin

Unlimited     : 
1. Ukrtelecom (aDSL - 512Kbps/128Kbps - 150 ) -        .
2. Velton (aDSL - 512Kbps/128Kbps - 150 ) -        .
3. Poisk, Satelit ( / -  100 /) -      䳿  ,      .
4. Fortgroup, TotoroNet, Majestik   ( ,    200 /) -     . 
   / -   aDSL  (    12   ),    -       ,  볺   ,         -  .
 Fortgroup, TotoroNet, Majestik   -   . 
 '/ ( )
1.  - .
2.  - .
3.    - .
4.  - .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

> :
> 1. Ukrtelecom (aDSL - 512Kbps/128Kbps - 150 ) -        .
> .

    ADSL   , ,  ?

----------


## admin

, ,  Fortgroup, TotoroNet, Majestik       '   . 
    ,   ADSL2, ping 120-170ms. 
 : SmartAX MT880 Callisto 821+ P-660RU EE / Zyxel AG300/Linksys P-660RT EE / Zyxel6211 Zhone/Paradyne DSL-500T RU 
D-Link DSL-2500U. 
 :              !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ADSL2, ping 120-170ms.
> [/URL]

   120-140, ,        ,     :(

----------


## konstantinvoskr

*Admin*.    ,    
  ,          Annex A, B, M, L, Gmt ?

----------


## B@cZ

> Unlimited     : 
> 1. Ukrtelecom (aDSL - 512Kbps/128Kbps - 150 ) -        .
> 2. Velton (aDSL - 512Kbps/128Kbps - 150 ) -        .
> 3. Poisk, Satelit ( / -  100 /) -      䳿  ,      .
> 4. Fortgroup, TotoroNet, Majestik   ( ,    200 /) -     . 
>    / -   aDSL  (    12   ),    -       ,  볺   ,         -  .
>  Fortgroup, TotoroNet, Majestik   -   . 
>  '/ ( )
> 1.  - .
> ...

     ,  \  ,   ,    .

----------


## admin

> ,    ,   ,    .

    ,        .
 -      -           '.

----------


## Dima0011

> ,        .

       .           ,        .        ,          .

----------


## B@cZ

;)

----------


## admin

> ;)

  :flood: 
 ,     .     .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

-  -    (   -  ) 
-      ?

----------


## alexlp

kostik1985-05 
    .    ? 
,         200 .    512   100.

----------


## Dima0011

?

----------


## admin

> -  -    (   -  ) 
> -      ?

  Annex A

----------


## skyway

> ,    ,   ,    .

   β:
-     
-      5-7 /
-     -    
-        
-      
-   - .          "   " 
        (          -       2   ).   -         . 
  .  /    . 
:     rapidshare     .     2       (        )
 
P.S.    ,       .     -           .

----------


## bugsik

:dntknw:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> β:
> -     
> -      5-7 /
> -     -    
> -        
> -      
> -   - .          "   "

      ,          ,    ,       .
    ,         ,    3 ,      .
    ,             .
   "",         .    ""     ,     ???
P.S.     .

----------


## laithemmer

ͺ,      DevilsAdvocate....    .       " ...",       : , , ,    .  !!:diablo:  ͳ  !!!!
  !!!    ,    ,  ,   .         ""!     !

----------


## konstantinvoskr

*[COLOR="Red"] ,     . -* **

----------


## SRG

,   ,         100 .       .   ,   -      120 .

----------


## SiRiuS

Optinet   512 100 ,    http://optinet.pl.ua/tarif.htm

----------


## admin

> Optinet   512 100 ,    http://optinet.pl.ua/tarif.htm

   100 .  Optinet - 64 Kbps,  512 Kbps -  750 .!
    512 Kbps - 150 .

----------


## SiRiuS

> 100 .  Optinet - 64 Kbps,  512 Kbps -  750 .!
>     512 Kbps - 150 .

  __(   ) 512 (  512)-100,  512-750

----------


## admin

> __(   ) 512 (  512)-100,  512-750

       5  ,     ,  ?

----------


## SiRiuS

512,     480   100 ,    -  512   .)

----------


## persol

> 

  
    :  http://www.untc.net/uk/
  :  
   : 
  *   
128 Kbit/s   105,00
256Kbit/s   209,00
512 Kbit/s   406,00
1024 Kbit/s   809,0
2048 Kbit/s   1558,00
4096 bit/s    2646,00 
 *    
128 Kbit/s 129,00
256Kbit/s   239,00
512 Kbit/s  479,00
1024 Kbit/s  999,00
2048 Kbit/s  1799,00
4096 bit/s  3059,00 
   300,00  
       . 
            12 .
   50,00 .  . 
       -.

----------


## admin

*persol*, ,   ,        .
  ?
      1500 . (           ,       1500 ).
     50   ? Wi-Fi ? 
ֳ      :         .

----------


## persol

> *persol*, ,   ,        .
>   ?
>       1500 . (           ,       1500 ).
>      50   ? Wi-Fi ? 
> ֳ      :         .

       ,     "pre - WiMAx",         (   ),    IP- ,            .               ..

----------


## rust

.

----------


## persol

> .

        - ! 
         .

----------


## rust

,        ?
3-

----------


## persol

> ,        ?
> 3-

    ?   , !

----------


## persol

22      ( )     ,   :
60     256/         60 /
120             5120 /
 200       0675310606

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> 22      ( )     ,   :
> 60     256/         60 /
> 120             5120 /
>  200       0675310606

  ,         ?   (  ) ?

----------


## kobieta

.    .    ?

----------

> 22      ( )     ,   :
> 60     256/         60 /
> 120             5120 /
>  200       0675310606

   :
 1.07.2010     ! 256  / 5      ,    !  -  10     64 /     32 /   .       䳺            ,     .                .  http://www.ukrtelecom.ua/services/cu...ariff/internet

----------

